

Ask HN: Easy High Availability for websites - paolomaffei

I run a webmarketing/webdesign firm but i guess this is applicable to everyone running a web application/site too.<p>I read about rsync, i read about replicating DBs... but I'm still a little confused, is there anyone willing to talk about the easiest way to obtain HA on a budget?<p>Since I'm in Europe and i couldn't find a managed hosting fast enough in my continent i was forced to go with managing my own small VPS (currently linux hosted on linode.com UK datacenter). By the way if you know of any fast managed hosting (that enables you to push subversion and/or git repositories on the server) I would like to know it too.<p>Linode offers a way to have IPs turn up on a second linode if the first linode isn't taking the IPs, but how do i keep them synched?<p>So here's what do i need to replicate at the very least: -ext3 stored files -MySQL databases I think, maybe I'm missing something.
======
kierank
Dump all your static assets on a CDN if you can. Rackspace Cloud offers
Limelight who are respectable.

